# Natalie & Sebastian



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Natalie is a 5yr old Australian Shepherd/Redbone coonhound x and Sebastian is a 10yr old Toy Poodle.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

Aww!! They are sooooooo cute!!


----------



## missieluver (Jun 4, 2006)

thay are cute


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow. I have never seen that type of mix before. Very interesting indeed. Have any more pictures?

Cute doggies!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Thanks!  

I have tons of pictures.

Here are a few older ones where you can see the rest of her body better:









More recent - close up:


----------



## ProudMuttMomma (Jun 11, 2006)

*Awwwwwww, opokki, your fur babies are adorable.

Huggs,
Bren*


----------

